# Star Wars, EP4 for your viewing pleasure



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2005)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 17, 2005)

That...

is masterful!


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 17, 2005)

Now if they could only recreate it... with bunnies...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 17, 2005)

December 16!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 17, 2005)

That is cool! Thanks Bob.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey that is cool!  I would say that was pretty much the whole movie! 

Although, it had the artistic flair of South Park.  :rofl:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool! :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

Too much!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## Swordlady (Nov 19, 2005)

Now that was cool!  :jedi1:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 19, 2005)

Bob where do you get these form.
terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 19, 2005)

Some stuff I have sent to me, some stuff I wander across, and other things I've got archived.  (For example, I have something like 5,000-10,000 archived joke files.   Hey, I've been surfing BBS's and the internet for a decade now. Some of my stuff dates back to the Apple 2 and Commodore 64 days!)


----------

